# Giblets ... How do you do yours?



## JMediger (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all ... DH has requested giblets as a Sunday treat and I have zero clue how to start.  We found one recipe on line that says to simmer them then sauté but that doesn't seem too tasty to me.  I don't want to deep fry (DH is on a low sodium diet and deep fried with no salt seems unappealing) but need better flavor than just boiling.

So!  What do YOU do with your giblets?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2013)

I've never cooked giblets as a separate food item.  I've put them in dirty rice or used them to make stock along with bones, etc.  

To me they're a treat just fished out of the stock and eaten with a dash of salt.  I suspect they need some longer cooking so they aren't tough.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 13, 2013)

Aside from nibbling on a neck or eating the heart as a kid, this is what I do with them now. Giblet Gravy Recipe


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 13, 2013)

I put them in with the turkey or chicken when I roast it. I exlude the liver. I find it imparts a strong flavor I don't care for in my gravy. I like to pick the neck meat off and chop it up, along with the heart for the dressing. I have popped a heart in my mouth before but don't care for its chewiness. 
Or sometimes, like in an hour or so, I just throw it all in a pot with a carrot, onion, celery and boil it down for stock.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry, always use giblets for giblet gravy.  It's such a treat.  I let them and the neck boil and then when the turkey is ready, I separate the meat from any bones, chop, and add them and the cooking liquid to the pan drippings and thicken into the most wonderful gravy!

I do have a suggestion that he might like:  Instead of giblets, use turkey necks to make a stew.  It makes a really rich and delicious broth and plenty of meat.  Just add your favorite stew veggies.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm the only one in my family who likes giblets, which is great for me because I can have them all.

However, the only time there is a bounty of them is when I cook a turkey.  When I do that, I usually cook them in some stock with the neck, along with some salt and pepper.  I cook the heart and gizzard first and the longest, at least 45 minutes, then add the liver and cook it until it runs clear when punctured with the tip of a knife or a fork.

The way I usually eat them is to drain them, sprinkle a tiny bit of salt over them and munch away.  They're my "reward" for the laborious task of preparing a turkey meal.

However, I have used chicken livers, hearts and gizzards, cooked together and/or separately in a tarragon-flavored sauce.

When I cook those, I dredge them in flour that has a little salt and freshly ground pepper added, then saute in butter until lightly browned.  Lower the heat, add some white wine, some chicken stock/broth and a bit of tarragon and simmer until tender.  Sort of makes it's own sauce as it cooks.  Most of the time I serve this over rice or noodles.  Believe it or not, when my children were small they loved it.


----------



## Addie (Oct 13, 2013)

I make stock and pick the neck meat off for me. My aunt used to always give me the neck. It is my favorite part of the bird. After the stock is made, I feed the rest sans neck to the dog. And if I didn't have a dog, then the cat. Or someone's dog or cat. Not my favorite part of any bird.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2013)

My favorite giblet snacking recipe.  Saute in butter, add water, cover and simmer until tender, add spices of choice (mine are not low salt friendly - teriyaki, garlic and ginger).  Cook stirring to cover all sides allowing the sauce to reduce to a glaze and munch away.  I've also done this with just poultry seasoning for a no salt treat.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you all for the ideas!  When I went to get the package he had thawed, I found he had taken out gizzards so ended up just boiling and sautéing.  He said they were good, I'll take his work for it.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2013)

I love giblets stew.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 13, 2013)

YOu can roast them too.


----------



## cave76 (Oct 14, 2013)

I like this Japanese way with giblets and livers. You can leave off the liver if it's something you don't like.

I saute them, cut in half or less in equal parts soy and mirin with sugar added.
The recipe below is for grilled, which would be great I'm sure, but I've never grilled them.

1.  Wash livers and giblets thoroughly; cut into bite size pieces.
2.  Boil the livers and giblets in salted water for 5 minutes (or until desired tenderness); drain on a tray.  Skewer 3 pieces of liver of giblet per skewer.
3.  Mix soy sauce, mirin and sugar.  Boil; then remove from heat.
4.  Brush glaze over skewered livers and giblets several times while grilling.  Grill for about 10 minutes.

4 T soy sauce
4 T mirin
1 T sugar

It was a good snack/lunch for  me to take to work since no one else would ask for some. LOL


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm the only one who eats them, and I don't do anything fancy. Saute in a little butter and olive oil, salt & pepper to taste, and pop them into my mouth.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 15, 2013)

It's very unusual to find poultry with giblets these days over here. If you want your chicken to come with them you have to order the bird like that from your local independent butcher.

If my chicken has its giblets I usually use them to make stock for gravy.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2013)

The bigger birds here usually have them, the roasters, not the fryers. You can buy livers and gizzards on the side in pint cartons.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2013)

Interesting differences.  All the whole birds I buy include the parts.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting differences. All the whole birds I buy include the parts.


 
The whole birds I buy are Tyson or one of the big names. I can't imagine it's a regional thing, but who knows.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2013)

pacanis said:


> The whole birds I buy are Tyson or one of the big names. I can't imagine it's a regional thing, but who knows.



I buy store brand and Perdue on sale.  The store brand I usually buy smaller ones in the 3-5 pound range.  The Perdue are the big oven stuffers @ 7-8 pounds.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 15, 2013)

I snuck giblet gravy by the DH yesterday. He didn't know that I'd added the heart and gizzard to the gravy. What he doesn't know, won't hurt him <g>. I also included the neck meat. He raved about the gravy (and is a self-professed anti-gravy person...).


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 16, 2013)

I love giblets simmered and chopped up for the Thanksgiving dressing, and use the broth for the gravy.  It's a real treat for once a year. 

Edited...oh, and CWS, I love the neck meat for gravy too - can't beat it for tenderness and flavor!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 16, 2013)

brined,simmered,slow roasted with spuds & eaten with fingers.cold beer.....food of the gods!!


----------



## Addie (Oct 16, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I buy store brand and Perdue on sale.  The store brand I usually buy smaller ones in the 3-5 pound range.  The Perdue are the big oven stuffers @ 7-8 pounds.



I too buy store brand or Perdue. I wouldn't touch Tyson if they were the only ones available. They have had more problems with the USDA and the conditions their poultry are living in. 

I am one who reads the business news and farm news pretty regularly. The Tyson name shows up quite often. And not for any good news.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 16, 2013)

I am more concerned with the condition their dead chicken is in.
And they taste fine to me


----------

